# how old is everyone



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

13. 14 on april 30. what is HNI?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

HNI= huntingnet.com
its a great website, im on there much more than i am here


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

almost 13.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

16 on april 27


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

11 going to be 12 in april


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hey guys another thing, if anyone wants to add me on myspace feel free too
www.myspace.com/chelseaishot7


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im 18.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i am 15


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm 16 I believe.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kegan said:


> I'm 16 I believe.



you dont know how old you are?


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i am 14


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i am turning 14 quick


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

im not shure no one is my mom dumped me in a dumpster, lucky someone found me (i think i was a crack baby)


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

thank the good lord someone took me in


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

16 on may 26th (D.L. here I come, my truck is really wanting to get on the road.)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

i am 17 years old


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Turned 17 this past Monday


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

i am 13 turning 14 janurary long time.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Turned 17 today. Gunna go have some dinner with the family and afterwards go hang out with my gf.  hopefully there is a good birthday present awaitin me!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Turned 17 today. Gunna go have some dinner with the family and afterwards go hang out with my gf.  hopefully there is a good birthday present awaitin me!


happy birthday man! :cocktail: i think you need to change your profile! it says your 15! ha ha


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy birthday hope it is a good one.


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

*oh*

im 11 almost 12 on sept 5


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Turned 17 today. Gunna go have some dinner with the family and afterwards go hang out with my gf.  hopefully there is a good birthday present awaitin me!


Happy Birthday man! Family and a sweet gal sound like present enough:wink:! All the best!


(And no, I don't always remember how old I am.)


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Turned 17 this past Monday





Bowhunter500 said:


> Turned 17 today. Gunna go have some dinner with the family and afterwards go hang out with my gf.  hopefully there is a good birthday present awaitin me!


ha ha, happy birthday guys :darkbeer:


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

im a hopless liar but anyone have a birthday in june? mine is june 27th going to be 14 but have the "expirience" of a 50 year old


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY MAN

i was born 5 months late for everything good


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

13 ill be 14 on july 17th


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

i am almost 15


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

17 for me


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i am going to turn 14 in jan


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

15


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be 16 in 6 days!!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Im 13


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*age*

16 in january


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

wow, lots of 13 year olds, just like me


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

shooterdom said:


> 16 in january


lolz, I read your signature, I am Canadian and I laugh at you we have the geese and the moose, haha


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

but I'm tall for my age, I can stuff my friends in basketball


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

minishooter said:


> wow, lots of 13 year olds, just like me


ya dude there is go 13 year olds!!! and ya im 13:wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Turned 17 today. Gunna go have some dinner with the family and afterwards go hang out with my gf.  hopefully there is a good birthday present awaitin me!


sounds like you are set then
i turn 14 on april 13 (yes i was born on fri the 13th)


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

huttoncreek_10x said:


> 16 on may 26th (D.L. here I come, my truck is really wanting to get on the road.)


yea i think you got it wrong your waiting for the road and the truck is waiting for the gas station that 454 will do that to you ya know


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

im going to be 15 in august but i look alot older than i am im 6'1'' 160


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

rage1 said:


> im going to be 15 in august but i look alot older than i am im 6'1'' 160


i look older to.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i am turning 13 this fri


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rage1 said:


> im going to be 15 in august but i look alot older than i am im 6'1'' 160


so do i. people think i am 15-17! i even had a person ask which collage i was going to!!!!!!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

armyboy said:


> so do i. people think i am 15-17! i even had a person ask which collage i was going to!!!!!!


i get that alot to, but when i was 12 i looked 16 and now i probably look maybe 18 or 19 (idk) and im a small and short girl. ill be 16 in january.i always get weird odd questions from people. the guy that's b-day thats april 13th thats my 2 month anniversary with my bf. thats kinda cool. :teeth:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i get that alot to, but when i was 12 i looked 16 and now i probably look maybe 18 or 19 (idk) and im a small and short girl. ill be 16 in january.i always get weird odd questions from people. the guy that's b-day thats april 13th thats my 2 month anniversary with my bf. thats kinda cool. :teeth:


thats me congrats. my 2 month annaversry with my girl is commin up soon. a couple of weeks.... i think. crap gotta check on that


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> thats me congrats. my 2 month annaversry with my girl is commin up soon. a couple of weeks.... i think. crap gotta check on that


thx. my bf and i have gone through alot and so im very happy that we are making it to our 2 month anniversary and we plan on staying together for a long time. but congrats to u 2 and ya, u should check on that. but congrats again.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> thx. my bf and i have gone through alot and so im very happy that we are making it to our 2 month anniversary and we plan on staying together for a long time. but congrats to u 2 and ya, u should check on that. but congrats again.


love my girl very much and our anniversy is in 9 days(i asked her brother)


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> love my girl very much and our anniversy is in 9 days(i asked her brother)


congrats and thats good that u love ur girl very much and o k.


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be 16 in October


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> thx. my bf and i have gone through alot and so im very happy that we are making it to our 2 month anniversary and we plan on staying together for a long time. but congrats to u 2 and ya, u should check on that. but congrats again.


does ur boyfriend shoot?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> does ur boyfriend shoot?


yes, he does shoot. we have helped each other get through hard times because of what has happened in archery.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> yes, he does shoot. we have helped each other get through hard times because of what has happened in archery.


if you don't mind me asking... what happened? you don't have to answer.....


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

armyboy said:


> if you don't mind me asking... what happened? you don't have to answer.....


what happen was we both have had to get over our coaches not helping us, me getting dropped from a poistion that was important to me at the time, a surgery that stopped me from shooting for a little bit, and we both have helped each other believe in ourself cuz the other one was there. alot of what i have gone through, i dont know if i could of done it if i didnt have him there helping me. that might not be hard times for other people but it was for us and we got through it together and being in different states.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

to let everybody know all of the poeple on archerytalk are always here for you.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> to let everybody know all of the poeple on archerytalk are always here for you.


 If ur talking to everyone or just me....thanks. but i go to my family or my bf first. but ill remember that.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

18:tongue:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> If ur talking to everyone or just me....thanks. but i go to my family or my bf first. but ill remember that.


everybody..but you got me thinkin about it


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> everybody..but you got me thinkin about it



what do i have u thinking about?


----------



## Miamidlp6 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm 17


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> what do i have u thinking about?


just helpin people i guess crap now im confusied


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> just helpin people i guess crap now im confusied


o ok. im confused too.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm 17


----------

